# The Next Carbon X



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to open this topic to share your thoughts of what could make Carbon X better. Hoping for some constructive feedback 

Matt I love you! :lol:

Here is my wish list:

*(1)* More Iron to the mix, perhaps add MicroGreene/GreeneEfFect. I'm looking for a Milorganite darker green sort of effect. Maybe up the formula Iron concentration to 3% or 4%?

*(2) *Carbon X with Prodiamine? and or any pre and post emergent product? I could swear few weeks ago I saw Carbon X with Prodiamine available for professionals 

*(3) *Stronger plastic bags. They seem to break fairly easy.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Not sure about 1 and 2. But in my case on #3 the bag was actually super hefty. Maybe there was a batch with a weaker bag but I had to cut it open with a blade. Most bags I can poke with my finger.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Not sure about 1 and 2. But in my case on #3 the bag was actually super hefty. Maybe there was a batch with a weaker bag but I had to cut it open with a blade. Most bags I can poke with my finger.


Interesting. Was your DIY version?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

If you go to Greene County website they do make Carbon X with Prodiamine, probably haven't pushed it out to DIY market yet.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> If you go to Greene County website they do make Carbon X with Prodiamine, probably haven't pushed it out to DIY market yet.


That's where I saw it! -Thank You!


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to open this topic to share your thoughts of what could make Carbon X better. Hoping for some constructive feedback
> 
> ...


You can mix in your Prodiamine yourself. See Pete's video. I mixed in some Azoxystrobin on my last fert app. Works just fine.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I love his inputs at the end of the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbbmSeDTUOA


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm thinking I'd like to see something that's more along the lines of a 1:1 N to K ratio. Maybe closer to a 4% iron. It'd also be sweet to see double the Humic, char and kelp.

Hey ya'll see @Paulsprimecuts latest videro? Man. What a crazy guy.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to open this topic to share your thoughts of what could make Carbon X better. Hoping for some constructive feedback
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much I want, need, and appreciate this feedback. The more data we have, the better product catalog we can build. Thank you so very much!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

thegrassfactor said:


> You have no idea how much I want, need, and appreciate this feedback. The more data we have, the better product catalog we can build. Thank you so very much!


Hi Matt! Thanks for being open minded. You are a world class gentleman!
I have learned a ton of wonderful information from your videos as well as from GCI Pete and the LCN.

For the past few years I have been suffering depression (mid life crisis perhaps  ) and I have found, working on my lawn and learning the science behind it, is working on me as therapy. My wife and kids have noticed a big change in my spirit. They say I look happy when I'm outside working on my yard. -Thanks for all your help!


----------

